# Supply, NC -Gwinney, F Young, White, Brunswick Co.



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Will be going to see this girl and her housemate Austin (another thread) on Saturday. A/C convinced owner to turn them in b/c of his physical disabilities and being unable to care for them properly. Shelter said they were both very nice and young. 

Brunswick County Animal Services is located at:
429 Green Swamp Rd.
1.5 miles west of Supply, NC

Phone Number: 910.754.8204
FAX Number: 910.755.6433

E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

What a sad face.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13334006

Is she sitting in a filing cabinet??


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks like one of those large stainless steel wash sinks...poor girl probably got a much needed bath.

Bump for the sad face....she looks like she is just pleading for help.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Yes, it's a sink that the shelter uses to give the dogs a bath.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

I see what led to that idea, the drawer looking thing is actually a barrier you can lift in and out to make a place for the dog to get into the top...right underneath the black filing cabinet looking door is usually where there is a ramp that swings out to walk the dog up into the tub and then swings back under the tub and you put in the guillotine like door back into place to make the tub wall whole again!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Gwinney and Austin still need help.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

What an absolute dollbaby! I fell in love with her!

http://smilebox.com/playBlog/4f4451304e7a49774d773d3d0d0a&blogview=true


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bumping the babies up.


----------



## mcdoglovers (Jan 15, 2004)

Lori, she is such a gorgeous girl! I hope someone is working on her.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Bad news. Article just came out on news website that Distemper has broken out at this shelter. I'm waiting for one of the girls to call me back to get more info...


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Austin is not going to make it out. He is sick, and will be put down tomorrow. Gwinny is ok and will ONLY be released to rescue, but has to be immediate. I didn't post anything this weekend, because the shelter didn't want me to, but Gwinny has a sister (believed to be her sister - looks identical to her) that was also at the shelter, but she was not available to the public at the time I was there. So we basically have 2 white females there that need to be pulled immediately


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

What does Austin have? Do they know or just putting to sleep?


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

She only said what his symptoms were and stated he would be put down tomorrow. They don't really know what they are going to do at this time.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Just for the record-I did talk with the rep from the shelter today and begged for Austin to be released to rescue and I couldn't get anywhere. She just repeated she needed Gwinny and the other female out as soon as possible. She said the decision about Austin was made by someone over her head-I asked to speak to them and was denied. I just don't know what to say-my heart is broken for Austin tonight knowing he is sitting there in that shelter sick and alone and we can't do anything to help him despite our best efforts.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

They just showed the shelter on the early news and kept showing Gwinny on there. She is such a sweetheart and I hope we can figure out some type of boarding situation for both of the girls. Several of us are working hard on this, but will have to wait for offices to open tomorrow. I just hope it won't be too late. 

Saying a prayer for Austin that he goes to the bridge peacefully...


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

This girl is adorable.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

What a disaster this has been! I have been so upset about this and still, this morning, I just feel sick about it all.

Tuesday night and Wednesday was spent trying to find a place for these two girls. Things were looking up yesterday. Echo had agreed to take both of them and Veronica had agreed to keep them quarantined at her house for 2 weeks. I was going to leave work yesterday at 4 and go pull them. The shelter was aware and was already doing the paperwork and was even going to wait for me if I was late as they closed at 430. Things are going great - right? That's what I thought. At 3:30 I get a call from the shelter and they said that the sob owner was on his way to reclaim the girls - he didn't want Austin, just the two girls. (SOB didn't even know he was already at the bridge). The shelter said they were going to sock it to him and at that point, the prior citation fees were totaling over $600! Unfortunately, they said this man had lots of money, but they were still hoping he would not want to pay that much. Unfortunately he did, and they are gone. 

In the original post, I stated that they had convinced the owner to turn them in. That was not correct. I had found out Saturday when I went there that they were picked up running loose and that they had had those dogs at a/c many times over the past year.

I'm also upset that the shelter would release them knowing the exposure to distemper, knowing that he would not properly contain them and would possibly be running around loose again for all they know in a day or two. 

I did some investigating and found the street name where this guy lives, so you can be assured I will be making a little trip this weekend to investigate their situation.

Mods - you can move this out of urgent.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

lsiting removed


----------

